# Fishing tip #1022. Dry Storage



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Store your wallet, camera, hand held GPS, cell phone and hand held VHF in a large, wide mouth plastic peanut container. Your stuff will remain dry and, in the event of a spill, the Peanut container will float them high and dry. 

The Peanut jar I am using is square and, if I remember correctly is the 22 oz size. It easily holds all of the above mentioned items.

To remove the lable from the peanut container, soak the container in hot water with a little fabric softener. When the water cools, put the empty container in your freezer for 20 minutes or so. Most of the paper lable will scrape off. 

To remove the glue from the container, spray with WD-40 then scrub it off with a rag. You might have to spray it twice but, with little effort, you can remove 100% of the lable and glue.

Remove the inner seal from the inside of the lid and wipe it carefully but do not soak it in water. Wiping will remove most of the salt. Reinstall the inner seal with a little Goop, Glue or silicone.

I arrange the stuff in my Peanut jar so I can see my GPS screen without opening the jar.

When you remove something from your jar* REPLACE THE LID IMMEDIATELY!
*


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for tip. 

I have enjoyed all your tips. I often see they published in the mags too. In fact, the tips are you of the main reasons for my subscriptions. 

I tend to be a little OCD about organization on my boats and fishing. So thanks for feeding my addiction.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

captken, thanks for the tips, i sure appreciate any help i can get!


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

I have been reading your tips and I can tell you, I have learned a lot. Some things I know but have forgotten and you bring them back to the front of the brain. Thanks Captken


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I found it!*

A couple of years ago my Garmin GPS disappeared. I found it a few weeks ago in a pile of leaves--still in the Peanut Butter jar. I opened the jar, pressed the "On" button and in a few seconds it locked on. Now I have a spare GPS because I replaced it a long time ago. 

Proof positive that the Peanut Butter jar works. No dang telling how many times it had been rained on. If this isn't an acid test, I don't know of one.


----------

